# From this day on, Kevin Durant will always be a certified pussy



## fbj

How the fuck do you leave a good team to join Golden State, a team who is stacked and just lost the Finals?    This maybe the most pathetic move in NBA History and even if they win a ring it comes with a STAIN

STAINED RINGS DONT MEAN A THING


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Instead of whining on message boards, my suggestion would be to walk up to K.D. and tell this to his face.

I mean, unless you are a pussy.


----------



## fbj

Dogmaphobe said:


> Instead of whining on message boards, my suggestion would be to walk up to K.D. and tell this to his face.
> 
> I mean, unless you are a pussy.




Fuck You and KD


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> How the fuck do you leave a good team to join Golden State, a team who is stacked and just lost the Finals?    This maybe the most pathetic move in NBA History and even if they win a ring it comes with a STAIN
> 
> STAINED RINGS DONT MEAN A THING


You dont know what has transpired since they lost 3 straight games. Things may have been said among teammates that make it impossible for KD to go back to OKC.


----------



## Papageorgio

Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.




what good is a ring with a STAIN ON IT???


----------



## Papageorgio

fbj said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what good is a ring with a STAIN ON IT???
Click to expand...


How does it have a stain? He is going to help a team win a championship. Is he supposed to go to a bad team? Should Aldridge have not left Portland? Should players not be free to choose their team.


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what good is a ring with a STAIN ON IT???
Click to expand...

Who told you the ring has a stain on it?


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what good is a ring with a STAIN ON IT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does it have a stain? He is going to help a team win a championship. Is he supposed to go to a bad team? Should Aldridge have not left Portland? Should players not be free to choose their team.
Click to expand...


It will have a stain because he joined a 73 win team


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what good is a ring with a STAIN ON IT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you the ring has a stain on it?
Click to expand...


All rings have stains on them when they are won from joinining a stacked team


----------



## Papageorgio

fbj said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what good is a ring with a STAIN ON IT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does it have a stain? He is going to help a team win a championship. Is he supposed to go to a bad team? Should Aldridge have not left Portland? Should players not be free to choose their team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will have a stain because he joined a 73 win team
Click to expand...


So all players must stay with the team that drafted them?


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what good is a ring with a STAIN ON IT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does it have a stain? He is going to help a team win a championship. Is he supposed to go to a bad team? Should Aldridge have not left Portland? Should players not be free to choose their team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will have a stain because he joined a 73 win team
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all players must stay with the team that drafted them?
Click to expand...


If you are a superstar yes


----------



## Anathema

fbj said:


> It will have a stain because he joined a 73 win team



I'm not a basketball fan, but that sounds like a pretty smart idea to me.


----------



## fbj

Durant is going to get ROASTED on sports radio tomorrow.    I want to take off work so I can listen


----------



## Papageorgio

fbj said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what good is a ring with a STAIN ON IT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does it have a stain? He is going to help a team win a championship. Is he supposed to go to a bad team? Should Aldridge have not left Portland? Should players not be free to choose their team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will have a stain because he joined a 73 win team
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all players must stay with the team that drafted them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are a superstar yes
Click to expand...


Define superstar.


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what good is a ring with a STAIN ON IT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you the ring has a stain on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All rings have stains on them when they are won from joinining a stacked team
Click to expand...

Who told you that? I saw Lebrons ring on TV and it didnt have a stain on it.


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Durant is going to get ROASTED on sports radio tomorrow.    I want to take off work so I can listen


That wont make the people roasting him earn more than he does nor will you be any wiser for taking off work to listen to losers and haters.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

fbj said:


> Fuck You and KD




Your homoerotic fantasies are getting out of control fbj.


----------



## boedicca

fbj said:


> Durant is going to get ROASTED on sports radio tomorrow.    I want to take off work so I can listen




Your life must be pretty drab.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Anathema said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will have a stain because he joined a 73 win team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a basketball fan, but that sounds like a pretty smart idea to me.
Click to expand...



 Let's see -- he can live like a king in the Bay area with all it has to offer or live like a king in Okla fucking homa. 

Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## JQPublic1

Dogmaphobe said:


> Instead of whining on message boards, my suggestion would be to walk up to K.D. and tell this to his face.
> 
> I mean, unless you are a pussy.


"GROAN" NAW you didn't just say that….heh heh heh!


----------



## Asclepias

I've been to OKC numerous times on business trips and trust me its much better in the Bay Area.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Asclepias said:


> I've been to OKC numerous times on business trips and trust me its much better in the Bay Area.




Sure -- if you ignore the restaurants, the night life, the climate, the museums, the scenery, the sophistication, the history, the other sports teams, and the fact that a couple of hours driving can land you in either incredible mountains or secluded beaches.


----------



## DGS49

So one of the top three players in the world joins the best team in the NBA, presumably making it better.

This is good for GS, but BAD for the NBA.  NOBODY likes a competition where the winner is known in advance.  And can the Warriors become even more insufferable?  Whooda thunkit?


----------



## Asclepias

Dogmaphobe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to OKC numerous times on business trips and trust me its much better in the Bay Area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure -- if you ignore the restaurants, the night life, the climate, the museums, the scenery, the sophistication, the history, the other sports teams, and the fact that a couple of hours driving can land you in either incredible mountains or secluded beaches.
Click to expand...

Uuum OKC is pretty land locked and flat as a white girls ass.  A couple hours driving in either direction will put you in another state that looks pretty much the same.


----------



## Asclepias

DGS49 said:


> So one of the top three players in the world joins the best team in the NBA, presumably making it better.
> 
> This is good for GS, but BAD for the NBA.  NOBODY likes a competition where the winner is known in advance.  And can the Warriors become even more insufferable?  Whooda thunkit?


The winner isnt known in advance. People whined about this when Lebron teamed up with Wade and they didnt win it that year.


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> How the fuck do you leave a good team to join Golden State, a team who is stacked and just lost the Finals?    This maybe the most pathetic move in NBA History and even if they win a ring it comes with a STAIN
> 
> STAINED RINGS DONT MEAN A THING


Bullshit! There's no guarantee. Did it work for Gary Payton when he went to the Lakers?

Is there a stain on ray Allen Paul Pierce and Garnett's ring? 

Is there a stain on lebron two rings he got in Miami?

I want Durant to have a ring. He doesn't want to be Charles Barkley or Karl Malone. Okc wasn't going to get er done.


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what good is a ring with a STAIN ON IT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you the ring has a stain on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All rings have stains on them when they are won from joinining a stacked team
Click to expand...

Dennis rodman rings in Chicago don't have stains on them. He earned them.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> what good is a ring with a STAIN ON IT???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it have a stain? He is going to help a team win a championship. Is he supposed to go to a bad team? Should Aldridge have not left Portland? Should players not be free to choose their team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will have a stain because he joined a 73 win team
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all players must stay with the team that drafted them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are a superstar yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define superstar.
Click to expand...

Durant has been a superstar for years. He was curry before curry was curry. He made the finals and lost to Miami. They came so close to making the finals last year.

Maybe Durant ain't getting any younger and he knows that. So he'll be a nice piece added to an already great team. 

I don't see how this team loses.

Who is Cleveland adding? It better be good.


----------



## Yarddog

fbj said:


> How the fuck do you leave a good team to join Golden State, a team who is stacked and just lost the Finals?    This maybe the most pathetic move in NBA History and even if they win a ring it comes with a STAIN
> 
> STAINED RINGS DONT MEAN A THING




KD doesn't owe anybody a damn thing.  He lived up to his contract and left it all on the floor.   SA Spurs are also gonna be stacked next year, theres no guarantees, they still gotta play the game.  If teams arnt trying to improve their rosters, they are falling behind. I say great move for KD,   it could be that Westbrook is not planning on being there in 2 years,  at this point only KD knows why he made his decision.


----------



## sealybobo

Yarddog said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck do you leave a good team to join Golden State, a team who is stacked and just lost the Finals?    This maybe the most pathetic move in NBA History and even if they win a ring it comes with a STAIN
> 
> STAINED RINGS DONT MEAN A THING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KD doesn't owe anybody a damn thing.  He lived up to his contract and left it all on the floor.   SA Spurs are also gonna be stacked next year, theres no guarantees, they still gotta play the game.  If teams arnt trying to improve their rosters, they are falling behind. I say great move for KD,   it could be that Westbrook is not planning on being there in 2 years,  at this point only KD knows why he made his decision.
Click to expand...

He came close to a championship twice. And probably doesn't see it happening in okc.

How about Dwight Howard? Can't believe anyone paid him anything. He's a poison. Maybe he will fit in and improve his team but I doubt it


----------



## Papageorgio

That damn Durant has become an uppity black and thinks he can play where ever he wants.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> That damn Durant has become an uppity black and thinks he can play where ever he wants.


They were talking about how socialist our sports are. Kevin Durant is supposed to stay on his team to make things fair. Fuck fair. If it was free market capitalism the better teams in bigger markets would get the first round draft pick. Instead the best future star has to go to a losing team to make things fair. And if okc can't compete maybe we need a B league


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That damn Durant has become an uppity black and thinks he can play where ever he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> They were talking about how socialist our sports are. Kevin Durant is supposed to stay on his team to make things fair. Fuck fair. If it was free market capitalism the better teams in bigger markets would get the first round draft pick. Instead the best future star has to go to a losing team to make things fair. And if okc can't compete maybe we need a B league
Click to expand...


Who cares about OKC, they are a classless organization. They stole the Sonics from Seattle and now they are paid back. I don't want to hear their crying. You get what you give. The owner can go bankrupt and the Thunder dissolve for all I care. I hope Westbrook leaves next season.

As far as the draft, the players get a fixed dollar amount when they sign. They need to play to gain journeyman status.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That damn Durant has become an uppity black and thinks he can play where ever he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> They were talking about how socialist our sports are. Kevin Durant is supposed to stay on his team to make things fair. Fuck fair. If it was free market capitalism the better teams in bigger markets would get the first round draft pick. Instead the best future star has to go to a losing team to make things fair. And if okc can't compete maybe we need a B league
Click to expand...

This is the dumbest crap I have heard since everyone got pissed at Lebron for leaving the Cavs. The owners dont give a shit about anything but making good money and most fools blame the players for attempting to get their cut and playing where they want to. The work they put in on a daily basis would scare most people especially the superstars.  If you can get a ring somewhere there is nothing wrong with going there. Its not like there are 5 players on the same team that are indisputably the best players in the league.


----------



## JQPublic1

Does anyone know what Durant is getting paid to join GS?


----------



## Papageorgio

Two years 54.3 million, he can opt out after the first year.


----------



## Paulie

Papageorgio said:


> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.


So what. Durants minutes are going to go down and his contribution to a potential championship isn't going to mean nearly as much as it would in okc. This was a gay ass move. If he would stop playing like shit in the playoffs he could've been in the finals and possibly won. He's a pussy for doing this and I hope he never wins jack shit


----------



## Paulie

This is basically the equivalent of what lebron did to Cleveland. Only difference is durant didn't make a spectacle of it. 

You fucking choke on your dick and blow a 3-1 series lead and then you bounce on your team the first chance you get. What a bitch ass move


----------



## Papageorgio

Paulie said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> So what. Durants minutes are going to go down and his contribution to a potential championship isn't going to mean nearly as much as it would in okc. This was a gay ass move. If he would stop playing like shit in the playoffs he could've been in the finals and possibly won. He's a pussy for doing this and I hope he never wins jack shit
Click to expand...


You can only make the money he makes for a short period of time. Jerry West told him that his biggest regret in playing in the NBA was he got one ring in seven tries. 

I don't blame a guy for going to a place he will win and win now. He didn't stand a chance to win it in OKC, what is wrong and going to where you can win and grow.


----------



## Paulie

Papageorgio said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> So what. Durants minutes are going to go down and his contribution to a potential championship isn't going to mean nearly as much as it would in okc. This was a gay ass move. If he would stop playing like shit in the playoffs he could've been in the finals and possibly won. He's a pussy for doing this and I hope he never wins jack shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can only make the money he makes for a short period of time. Jerry West told him that his biggest regret in playing in the NBA was he got one ring in seven tries.
> 
> I don't blame a guy for going to a place he will win and win now. He didn't stand a chance to win it in OKC, what is wrong and going to where you can win and grow.
Click to expand...

How did he not stand a chance? He was up 3-1 and if Cleveland could beat GS then okc could've too. Golden state was way overrated if you ask me


----------



## Papageorgio

The West would have beat them up so badly that Lebron and Co. would walk all over them in the Finals, and that is if they got to the finals. Got to love people think a 73 win team is over rated. 

If Durant went back to OKC, they would not have been any better than they were last season. When he signed with GS, that team became a lot better. This doesn't guarentee a thing but it does make the Warriors a stronger team than last season.


----------



## Paulie

He's the star of the team though. The struggle that team faced in trying to get the ring the last few years is his own struggle. It's had a ton to do with his own inability to show up in the biggest games that matter the most. And he leaves the team to go join the team that just beat him. It's pathetic if you ask me. It's going to greatly diminish any title he may win with GS. It's just a pussy move all around.


----------



## Paulie

And not being any better than they were last season is still good enough to be a top 3 NBA team that was 1 win away from the NBA finals for 3 straight games


----------



## Papageorgio

If a guy wants to play ball somewhere else, I don't blame him. It is his life and his choice. You can call it what you want, but history won't give a flip what you think. It will all come down to wins, and rings.


----------



## Asclepias

Paulie said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> So what. Durants minutes are going to go down and his contribution to a potential championship isn't going to mean nearly as much as it would in okc. This was a gay ass move. If he would stop playing like shit in the playoffs he could've been in the finals and possibly won. He's a pussy for doing this and I hope he never wins jack shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can only make the money he makes for a short period of time. Jerry West told him that his biggest regret in playing in the NBA was he got one ring in seven tries.
> 
> I don't blame a guy for going to a place he will win and win now. He didn't stand a chance to win it in OKC, what is wrong and going to where you can win and grow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did he not stand a chance? He was up 3-1 and if Cleveland could beat GS then okc could've too. Golden state was way overrated if you ask me
Click to expand...

Overrated?  Stop sniffing chlorine crystals.


----------



## Asclepias

Paulie said:


> And not being any better than they were last season is still good enough to be a top 3 NBA team that was 1 win away from the NBA finals for 3 straight games


These things have a shelf life. They simply were not getting the job done.  KD made a wise move and went somewhere he had a great chance to win. If you are not present in the locker room you cant accurately gauge when that time comes but the players all can feel it.


----------



## Papageorgio

Westbrook won't sign a contract extension with OKC, so it isn't the money that is driving these guys. It's about winning.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Westbrook won't sign a contract extension with OKC, so it isn't the money that is driving these guys. It's about winning.


Westbrook is getting traded at the first opportunity unless he takes out a front page ad in some OKC paper saying he wants to stay.


----------



## Paulie

Asclepias said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not being any better than they were last season is still good enough to be a top 3 NBA team that was 1 win away from the NBA finals for 3 straight games
> 
> 
> 
> These things have a shelf life. They simply were not getting the job done.  KD made a wise move and went somewhere he had a great chance to win. If you are not present in the locker room you cant accurately gauge when that time comes but the players all can feel it.
Click to expand...

I would feel differently about this had he played like lebron James in that series. But durant chokes on dick in the playoffs when it matters most. The problem isn't the team not being good enough, the problem is HIM not being good enough


----------



## rightwinger

Can Golden State win 80 games?


----------



## Papageorgio

Paulie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not being any better than they were last season is still good enough to be a top 3 NBA team that was 1 win away from the NBA finals for 3 straight games
> 
> 
> 
> These things have a shelf life. They simply were not getting the job done.  KD made a wise move and went somewhere he had a great chance to win. If you are not present in the locker room you cant accurately gauge when that time comes but the players all can feel it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would feel differently about this had he played like lebron James in that series. But durant chokes on dick in the playoffs when it matters most. The problem isn't the team not being good enough, the problem is HIM not being good enough
Click to expand...


If he sucks then why do you care, he won't help the Warriors win at all.


----------



## rightwinger

Looks like Durant said...If you can't beatem, joinem


----------



## Paulie

Papageorgio said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not being any better than they were last season is still good enough to be a top 3 NBA team that was 1 win away from the NBA finals for 3 straight games
> 
> 
> 
> These things have a shelf life. They simply were not getting the job done.  KD made a wise move and went somewhere he had a great chance to win. If you are not present in the locker room you cant accurately gauge when that time comes but the players all can feel it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would feel differently about this had he played like lebron James in that series. But durant chokes on dick in the playoffs when it matters most. The problem isn't the team not being good enough, the problem is HIM not being good enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he sucks then why do you care, he won't help the Warriors win at all.
Click to expand...

I never said he sucks. He's a top 3 player in the league. But when it matters most he seems to come up short. I'm just saying he's making a statement that he has a better shot of winning s title by joining an already stacked team, but in reality if he would just get his shit together in the playoffs he probably would already have a ring or 2 by now


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Asclepias

rightwinger said:


> Can Golden State win 80 games?


Nope. Every team will be up for them next season from the get go.  Check out what happened to Miami that first year.


----------



## HUGGY

fbj said:


> How the fuck do you leave a good team to join Golden State, a team who is stacked and just lost the Finals?    This maybe the most pathetic move in NBA History and even if they win a ring it comes with a STAIN
> 
> STAINED RINGS DONT MEAN A THING



He played out his contract.  He wasn't a "problem" player for the old Sonics team.  He was free to go to any team that would take him.  What's the big deal?  In his estimation OKC wasn't going to get the players it would take to win a championship.  The Warriors didn't have the players to finish the job and maybe now they do.  Good for them.  Why the sour grapes?


----------



## WinterBorn

fbj said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what good is a ring with a STAIN ON IT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does it have a stain? He is going to help a team win a championship. Is he supposed to go to a bad team? Should Aldridge have not left Portland? Should players not be free to choose their team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will have a stain because he joined a 73 win team
Click to expand...


He wants to play for a better team.  Now he will.


----------



## MarathonMike

It's all about the ring. If Durant gets one or two with the Warriors, maybe he pulls a Lebron and returns to OKC.


----------



## Rocko

Papageorgio said:


> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.



Okc would have been the favorite to win the title this year, they got victor olidipo and sabonis for ibacka.


----------



## Rocko

Paulie said:


> This is basically the equivalent of what lebron did to Cleveland. Only difference is durant didn't make a spectacle of it.
> 
> You fucking choke on your dick and blow a 3-1 series lead and then you bounce on your team the first chance you get. What a bitch ass move



This is worse than what lebron did. Lebron basically started a team with two other superstars. KD went to a fully stacked 73 win team. And lebron left a scrub team, KD left the most talented team in the league.


----------



## Papageorgio

Rocko said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okc would have been the favorite to win the title this year, they got victor olidipo and sabonis for ibacka.
Click to expand...


I think Durant disagreed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocko

Papageorgio said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okc would have been the favorite to win the title this year, they got victor olidipo and sabonis for ibacka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Durant disagreed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Theres no doubt that GS with KD is better than OKC with KD, but OKC with KD and the improvements is possibly better than last year's GS team. I mean they were up 3 -1 last year. It might of also had to do with westbrook becoming a free agent next year. Westbrook didnt want to sign an extension. Maybe KD thought RW would leave him hanging after this year.


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okc would have been the favorite to win the title this year, they got victor olidipo and sabonis for ibacka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Durant disagreed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theres no doubt that GS with KD is better than OKC with KD, but OKC with KD and the improvements is possibly better than last year's GS team. I mean they were up 3 -1 last year. It might of also had to do with westbrook becoming a free agent next year. Westbrook didnt want to sign an extension. Maybe KD thought RW would leave him hanging after this year.
Click to expand...

There is also no doubt that GS without KD is better that OKC with KD. Thats why they beat them in a 7 game series.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okc would have been the favorite to win the title this year, they got victor olidipo and sabonis for ibacka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Durant disagreed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theres no doubt that GS with KD is better than OKC with KD, but OKC with KD and the improvements is possibly better than last year's GS team. I mean they were up 3 -1 last year. It might of also had to do with westbrook becoming a free agent next year. Westbrook didnt want to sign an extension. Maybe KD thought RW would leave him hanging after this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is also no doubt that GS without KD is better that OKC with KD. Thats why they beat them in a 7 game series.
Click to expand...


I dont know about that. Okc added victor oladipo and the 10 pick in the draft. I mean they also lost ibaka, but oladipo is a pretty good player.


----------



## Rocko

By pretty good i mean really good


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> How the fuck do you leave a good team to join Golden State, a team who is stacked and just lost the Finals?    This maybe the most pathetic move in NBA History and even if they win a ring it comes with a STAIN
> 
> STAINED RINGS DONT MEAN A THING


Can I bump your old thread?  So how about this beef Kevin has with actor Michael Rapaport?  If you guys don't know Michael is the king of shit talkers.  He will talk about your mother, wife, kids, raping you, in the most vulgar way.  He does it all the time to Howard Stern's staff.  So today I find out that Michael is mad at Kevin for some of the things Kevin said to him online?  And all the things Kevin said to Michael that got Michael upset, Michael has said to Howard Stern's staff.  Micheal called the Howard Stern show to point out the difference, and everyone said he was full of shit.  No difference.  He's a hypocrite.

And I believe Michael posted what Kevin said to him in a PM to the public.  That's a bitch thing to do.

No way Kevin should be penalized more than the $50K fine he was given by the NBA.  I know the ME TOO crowd will want his head but I say that's bullshit.  These young kids today use the F word and the N word.  It shouldn't ruin someone's career unless they are saying it to a gay or black person and with the intent of hurting them.  Even then I'm not sure if someone should lose their job just because they called someone a faggot.









						Michael Rapaport Addresses Kevin Durant Controversy and Trash Talking Gary Dell’Abate | Howard Stern
					

“Anytime I talk about your wife it’s in a complimentary way and anytime I talk about your wife it’s in the character of Baba Booey,” the actor explains to the Stern Show executive producer




					www.howardstern.com


----------



## Rocko

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck do you leave a good team to join Golden State, a team who is stacked and just lost the Finals?    This maybe the most pathetic move in NBA History and even if they win a ring it comes with a STAIN
> 
> STAINED RINGS DONT MEAN A THING
> 
> 
> 
> Can I bump your old thread?  So how about this beef Kevin has with actor Michael Rapaport?  If you guys don't know Michael is the king of shit talkers.  He will talk about your mother, wife, kids, raping you, in the most vulgar way.  He does it all the time to Howard Stern's staff.  So today I find out that Michael is mad at Kevin for some of the things Kevin said to him online?  And all the things Kevin said to Michael that got Michael upset, Michael has said to Howard Stern's staff.  Micheal called the Howard Stern show to point out the difference, and everyone said he was full of shit.  No difference.  He's a hypocrite.
> 
> And I believe Michael posted what Kevin said to him in a PM to the public.  That's a bitch thing to do.
> 
> No way Kevin should be penalized more than the $50K fine he was given by the NBA.  I know the ME TOO crowd will want his head but I say that's bullshit.  These young kids today use the F word and the N word.  It shouldn't ruin someone's career unless they are saying it to a gay or black person and with the intent of hurting them.  Even then I'm not sure if someone should lose their job just because they called someone a faggot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Rapaport Addresses Kevin Durant Controversy and Trash Talking Gary Dell’Abate | Howard Stern
> 
> 
> “Anytime I talk about your wife it’s in a complimentary way and anytime I talk about your wife it’s in the character of Baba Booey,” the actor explains to the Stern Show executive producer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.howardstern.com
Click to expand...


Horrendous take.I believe 50k is the maximum they can fine you. I could be wrong about that. But yeah he should have been suspended without pay for a long time as well. Yeah Rapport is a bitch, but KD threatened him and his wife and it became a public spout. You can’t have athletes representing your corporation threatening a married couple with violence. If any other person did what KD did they probably would have faced a harsher penalty. Also WTF does this have to do with me too?


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck do you leave a good team to join Golden State, a team who is stacked and just lost the Finals?    This maybe the most pathetic move in NBA History and even if they win a ring it comes with a STAIN
> 
> STAINED RINGS DONT MEAN A THING
> 
> 
> 
> Can I bump your old thread?  So how about this beef Kevin has with actor Michael Rapaport?  If you guys don't know Michael is the king of shit talkers.  He will talk about your mother, wife, kids, raping you, in the most vulgar way.  He does it all the time to Howard Stern's staff.  So today I find out that Michael is mad at Kevin for some of the things Kevin said to him online?  And all the things Kevin said to Michael that got Michael upset, Michael has said to Howard Stern's staff.  Micheal called the Howard Stern show to point out the difference, and everyone said he was full of shit.  No difference.  He's a hypocrite.
> 
> And I believe Michael posted what Kevin said to him in a PM to the public.  That's a bitch thing to do.
> 
> No way Kevin should be penalized more than the $50K fine he was given by the NBA.  I know the ME TOO crowd will want his head but I say that's bullshit.  These young kids today use the F word and the N word.  It shouldn't ruin someone's career unless they are saying it to a gay or black person and with the intent of hurting them.  Even then I'm not sure if someone should lose their job just because they called someone a faggot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Rapaport Addresses Kevin Durant Controversy and Trash Talking Gary Dell’Abate | Howard Stern
> 
> 
> “Anytime I talk about your wife it’s in a complimentary way and anytime I talk about your wife it’s in the character of Baba Booey,” the actor explains to the Stern Show executive producer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.howardstern.com
Click to expand...



he also a closet homos


----------



## NoBueno

Papageorgio said:


> Durant going back to OKC would not have made the Thunder better than they were last season. Going to the Warriors and adding to an already good team that was one game from a ring, would make the Warriors a lot better.


Durant was already dragging an anchor named Russell Westbrook. who insisted on jacking up threes when he is one of the worst three-point shooters in the league, when he could have passed to the leading scorer in the league (KD).


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> That damn Durant has become an uppity black and thinks he can play where ever he wants.



IM2 what do you think about Papageorgio's comment here?  Is he a racist or not?


----------

